# Pressure Pro Eagle Direct Drive



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Searching for a new pressure washer. Any one know much about the Pressure Pro Eagle units. I know belt drive are better its just not in my budget as this is unexpected. I may just have to go with Pressure Tek or Sunbright to get a unit but found these Pressure Pro ones and wondered...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have 2 of these (4,000PSI) and love them.Got 100' of hose & gun & tips with each for $1,100 each.We have 8 foot extenders & venturi tips so you rarely leave the ground


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

*My opinion*

If you are going to be banging on it non stop through the season(s), you should spring for a belt drive. Less vibration is a good thing when it comes to hours of service. Aarons machine is the ideal machine(specs) for a painter except I would pay a couple hun more for a belt drive. Just my .02. Worth the price charged.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Do you guys know what the minimum effective psi would be to run a surface cleaner. I know the 4000 on the machines mentioned would be sufficient but just curious about somewhere between 2700 and 3200 if that would be effective. Just tired of turning down driveways and patios and got one someone wants added to a job. No way I am doing it with a wand and standard tip.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

get the 4,000


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> If you are going to be banging on it non stop through the season(s), you should spring for a belt drive. Less vibration is a good thing when it comes to hours of service. Aarons machine is the ideal machine(specs) for a painter except I would pay a couple hun more for a belt drive. Just my .02. Worth the price charged.


I would say a power washer is the kind of thing where it would be worth it to just go for the belt driven if you are going to buy one. Remember, its GPM not PSI that cleans. If you plan on pushing a big surface spinner for driveways you will want that 4000 like Aaron said.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Exactly what tsunami said. GPM is way more important than psi. Make sure you get around 3.5 gpm pump, obviously belt drives are better but cost between $500-$1000 more but they will last a lot longer. 

Check your local pawn shops. I was really surprised at the quality pro tools in the local ones, and picked up a 14 hp honda 3.5 gpm pw about a month ago for $200. I was in the market for a belt driven washer, and was looking at about $1800 online direct shipped.


----------

